# Flea market finds



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Went to the Spring Collector Car Flea Market and Swap Meet at Carlisle yesterday, and came home with this stuff. No screamin' bargains that I'm aware of, but better than paying Fleabay prices PLUS S&H...

Hey, has anyone seen that red TransAm before? I've kinda started collecting all the Tyco TransAms, and I was hoping to find a chrome one with the red trim, and instead I found this, which I never saw before and I think is REALLY cool looking. It's on a slotless chassis and it has screw posts in addition to the regular clip-on body. Did they ever do that color scheme in a normal slot car release?

--rick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

That is a sweet trans-am, very sweet.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yes they did,there are 13 different trans ams,red(2) (with an without Trans am on side, Blue(2) same as red, Black (2) same as red , chrome (2) same as red, a red with white an black stripes, a white with red eagle, a white with black eagle a black with red an silver stripes an a red with black stripes an silver eagle , by saying same as red I mean with an without trans am on side


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

they are accually more if you count the variations in wheel well size


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks for the info. gotta keep my eyes peeled. Sounds like the 1:1-style screaming chicken treatment came in 5 basic color schemes: black, red, blue, chrome, white w/red, and white w/black. (I saw one with wide stripes and a small bird on the hood... didn't like it.)

So far I have:

Black w/TransAm lettering on side, this is my only one with small front wheelwells
Black w/o lettering (two, actually, one is a beater with badly worn trim)
White/red w/o lettering 
Blue w/o lettering
Red w/o lettering (the one in the pics)

So if I find a chrome one and a white/black one, will I have one of each the basic "real T/A" color schemes? I don't care about variations like wheelwells and TransAm lettering, and I don't like the ones with the oddball wide stripes. I just think it'd be cool to display a bunch of these things lined up in a row in different colors, all with the big chicken on the hood...

Is it just me, or do these things ALWAYS seem to have glass problems? Out of 9 cars like this that I have (including 3 Camaros, which I'm also considering hunting variations of), only 2 have window glass, and a 3rd is missing half the back window...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

dumb kids and rough handeling.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

! really like that #2 Mercury...Nice! Thats one of my favorite bodies Aurora made in the AFX line.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hefer said:


> ! really like that #2 Mercury...Nice! Thats one of my favorite bodies Aurora made in the AFX line.


 Yeah, I was pretty stoked to find that one. It was missing the rear bumper and the windows were loose, but a drop of tacky white glue took care of the windows, and the rear bumper just happens to be all I have left of the purple chrome Mercury that my brother and I destroyed out of our old Speed Steer set... 

Do a Google search on Wood Brothers Mercury and you can get some very cool pictures of the 1:1 NASCAR Mercury that it's based on.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That Merc is a good find especially at a flea market. Congrats Rick! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, would you believe that this is the same Mako Shark? 

Never underestimate the power of ****-N-Span...

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Het there-


An excellent score there, Park!:thumbsup: 
Really nice clean-up on the Mako, too!
Is it cut?

I like that AFX M-1, too.

A great find!

Cheers!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dunno if "cut" is the right word... they've definitely been hit with something, but I'd say they were "scraped". Just barely enough so they're not perfect anymore. Oh, and both windshield pillars are cracked. And I had to remove the chrome to strip it, and it appeared that the back chrome had already been off and reglued. So it's definitely no longer a pristine example, but I think it's a neat runner...

I like the M1 too... it's the first one of them I've ever had. I think it's a Tomy version, not an Aurora one, because this paint scheme is not in Bob Beers' book. What's also odd is that the windows aren't clear, but molded in gray...

--rick


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> I like the M1 too... it's the first one of them I've ever had. I think it's a Tomy version, not an Aurora one, because this paint scheme is not in Bob Beers' book. What's also odd is that the windows aren't clear, but molded in gray...--rick


 
You are correct, the M1 in the colors pictured is indeed a Tomy not Aurora car paint scheme. Great racer body though, very light. The Mako appears to be Darg Green, if so this is a harder to find color for the car......you might want to treat it with a little extra care even thought it has some damage.

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

haven't even put the M1 on a chassis yet, but now that you said that, i'm curious, so i'm gonna go home and try it...

and thanks for the tip on the Mako. I'll limit its track time to easy Sunday drives... 

Hey SCJ, in another thread, you mentioned a new book in the works... will this one include Tomy stuff? Whatever it includes, I'll be looking forward to it. I have your first one in my slot car library already...

--rick


----------



## jalepage (Jul 9, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> Went to the Spring Collector Car Flea Market and Swap Meet at Carlisle yesterday, and came home with this stuff. No screamin' bargains that I'm aware of, but better than paying Fleabay prices PLUS S&H...
> 
> Hey, has anyone seen that red TransAm before? I've kinda started collecting all the Tyco TransAms, and I was hoping to find a chrome one with the red trim, and instead I found this, which I never saw before and I think is REALLY cool looking. It's on a slotless chassis and it has screw posts in addition to the regular clip-on body. Did they ever do that color scheme in a normal slot car release?
> 
> --rick


 The red Pontiac trans am you have was a tyco issued car in the standard command and control slotless race sets in 1978. The set contained two 1978 Pontiac trans am cars and a Police car which was a blocking car that ran uncontrolled at a constant speed. The two Transam cars were lighted one was red and the other was black. The set I have has the number P6840Q It was a glow in the dark racing track set. The two trans am cars are part numbers are 6372 "A" Car and 6374 "B" Car. The Police car was listed as official car part number 6482. The trans am cars both contained the bird on the hood and the pinstriping on each car. The reason for the screws on the bottom of the car and the clip on body was due to the need to have the clear plastic bumpers on each end of the car to guide it when it was inbetween lanes. With no slots for the cars to run in it would stop off the electric rails when it was in a turn.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Rick - That's a Tyco Command Control car.

Gene Hedden
Cranbury, NJ


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks for the updates on that car... I stull haven't found a chrome/red one... 

--rick


----------



## jalepage (Jul 9, 2005)

There is currently a chrome red one on e-bay right now if you search for "tyco trans am slot". I saw it this morning while looking for something else.


----------

